# I caught my Mini on camera...



## oreotragus (Oct 14, 2010)

I caught my Mini yearling, Koda, hanging out in his trailer all by himself :lol: I walked up and saw him standing in his trailer, just chilling, I didn't put him there. Haha! Please ignore me talking to him, it's embarassing! 

We had put the trailer inside his pen for him to get used to it better before I trailered him up to a boarding stable where I live now (today is his first day there and he is being chased around by his pasturemate, an elderly Shetland :lol.

The video was taken on an iPod so it's tiny when uploaded to youtube.  To see it better click on the video to watch it on youtube...


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Hahaha, tiny horse tiny video! He's to cute.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

That is so cute! And may I just say, I LOVE your accent!!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

How cutee!!! I lovee that pony!


----------



## oreotragus (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks yall!  I am born and raised in south Georgia so my accent does show in the video...


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Don't be embarrassed, I think it's awesome! Much nicer than my silly South African accent lol :lol:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

awwww what a cutie!! And all of your accents have got to be better than my boooooring Ohio non-accent LOL


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Aww, what a cutie. I would bungie the trailer door to the side so he doesn't get closed in there, though. Though, if he's smart enough to stay in there for shade, he probably already mastered opening and closing doors! :rofl:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

LOL, thats too funny! He is adorable!!!


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

he is so cute!!


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

oreotragus said:


> Thanks yall!  I am born and raised in south Georgia so my accent does show in the video...



You and me both. We all talk like that down here! I used to be embarrassed about my accent, too, but I suppose it comes with the territory! Besides, some people think it's sexy :wink:


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Yea, dont be embarrassed! U have a wonderful accent! And we all talk like that to our pets, lol...Ur accent is more refined than mine. Im from WV and it sounds more *******-y..... lol..... I get made when I hear my own accent and how I actually pronounce some words, lol....


----------



## oreotragus (Oct 14, 2010)

Haha thanks yall! Yes I suppose my accent could be worse, I went to college with a guy who had a southern accent so thick you could barely understand a word he said. :rofl:

I'll be sure to tell Koda that everyone think's he cute (my husband calls him my mutant dog )!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Aww he is so cute!


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

This video brought a smile to my face, so thank you for that  Koda looks like a sweet heart! Too cute.


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

What a great Video, Koda is just a sweetheart and I too loved your accent, I was totally fascinated as being from Australia - it is not an accent we would hear too often..


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh he's just adorable, hanging out in his trailer, too cute!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

LoveStory10 said:


> Don't be embarrassed, I think it's awesome! Much nicer than my silly South African accent lol :lol:


Is an accent an accent to those living where it is spoken?

That mini is adorable.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That's the thing about accents, coming from England to Canada, everyone thinks I have an accent, but I know for sure it's them.

Cute pony:wink:


----------

